# New Vote for Calendar Photos!



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

OK we're going to try this again...I'm sorry for anyone who has already voted, but this time you can vote multiple times. Voting ends in two weeks.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

How many times is "multiple" times?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't think there's a limit...


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I just voted but i don't think it counted my votes...

Edit - never mind, i was cos i clicked "see poll results" instead of "vote now" haha. Silly me!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I would say we should only vote for the 12 we like best since there are going to be 12 pictures on the calender?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Where did Dally go?


----------



## Annie (Nov 20, 2009)

roxy culver said:


> I don't think there's a limit...


Oh really? Well THAT just gave me an idea! In that case....:rofl:

:innocent:


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

Ok I voted for the 12 that I thought would be best for the calendar.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's a great idea guys!!

Dally opted out of the contest because we had one too many entries.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

If this is the way we are going to do it, if I get enough votes- I want my month to be shared with Casey if Casey will allow that.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

We were actually thinking of making one month a collage of all the entries who didn't get picked for the other months, that way everyone is included.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes so top 11 votes will get their own page and everyone else will be in a collage for the last page. i asked to be removed so that everyone else can have fair shot at being on their own page and i asked roxy to remove me and only put me in on the collage. i am happy with that and it was my idea  thank you meaggiedear for wanting to include me, but i am happy with my choice. i want to see everyone else's photos get their own page


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

hehehe voted but am wishing I knew I had been allowed to change my pic lolz


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It's a cute pic of Zippy!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

It was SO HARD to vote. I wanted to pick a lot more than 12.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

On the photos- are we going to put the birds names or anything about them on the calendar? Just curious.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

We haven't decided, but I think it would be nice to at least have names.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah like bird names and member names I think would be nice. Also I volunteer to lighten up the dark photos so you can see the pictures more clearly.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

This isnt the vote for october is it?


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

mouseb said:


> This isnt the vote for october is it?


No. This is for a calendar that we are going to have an option to buy.


----------



## mouseb (Aug 2, 2012)

oh ok guess i missed that thread


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

enigma731 said:


> We haven't decided, but I think it would be nice to at least have names.





bjknight93 said:


> Yeah like bird names and member names I think would be nice. Also I volunteer to lighten up the dark photos so you can see the pictures more clearly.



I like the idea of it saying something like: "Meagan's Grey and Ama" "Bailey's Kirk"

but that's just my idea. 

It also might be nice if everyone was okay with the pictures being edited a little. Like mine is slightly photoshopped with effects to give it a nice crisp clear coloration. Some photos could have certain great aspects brought out and what not. Also, just an idea.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

mouseb said:


> oh ok guess i missed that thread


They are doing a collage page for all the birds that don't get their own month- I'm sure the mods would be glad to include your tiel on that page.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I assume they would have to be edited for format and quality to be appropriate for the calendar.  We haven't discussed exact procedures yet, but I'm sure we could show everyone final edited copies of their pics just to make sure everything is okay with them.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'd be fine with mine being edited, i know down one side of my pic you can see the edge of the painting that Smokey is in front of lol. I only realised once the picture is up but beyond cropping and "autofix" i have no clue with photoshopping haha.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm fine with editing too (if I make it!) - my pic seems awfully dark. It looked okay on the camera display screen...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It is very simple to lighten pictures..I do that for my signatures all the time. People submit very dim lighted pictures to me and I'm like where's the bird?  So then I add some fill light and it looks good.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't see why there would be a problem with us adding names to the pictures...once we have the winners we can hash all that out. The only one I don't think we would be able to do that on would be the collage page.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I had a thought. Since there are 25 entries, maybe you could take the picture with the most votes and use that for the cover. Then take the remaining 24 pictures, divide them up into two groups - the highest and lowest votes. Every calendar page gets 2 pictures - a large picture with a higher voted bird along with a smaller picture of a lower voted bird. 

Just a thought....


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I think we're just going to stick to the one bird per page, we don't want to make this more complicated than it already is (doing it the other way would still mean calculating by the votes who goes where). Everyone who doesn't make it will get to be on the collage page. But thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Thought i'd bump this up a bit back onto the first page


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Loopy Lou said:


> Thought i'd bump this up a bit back onto the first page


It should probably be a sticky for this thread for now... 

When will voting end?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It says above the poll that it will close on 23.10.12 at 7.25pm  Not sure what time zone that is though lol


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If there are no more votes then it will end sooner.


----------

